# manual for Lionel transformer



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone have a link to a website that sells manuals or copies of manuals for a LW 125 watt transformer? Looked over the Lionel site and didn't see anything. Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N to O said:


> Anyone have a link to a website that sells manuals or copies of manuals for a LW 125 watt transformer? Looked over the Lionel site and didn't see anything. Thanks.


try searching in here?

http://www.lionel.com/CustomerServi...doAction=search&startRow=26&categoryIDList=87


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

big ed said:


> try searching in here?
> 
> http://www.lionel.com/CustomerServi...doAction=search&startRow=26&categoryIDList=87


Thanks, will give that a look thru.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want a service manual, try here: http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd2g.htm


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you want a service manual, try here: http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd2g.htm


Thanks, but none of their links works. Maybe their website is down for maintaince, I'll try later.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Found this website that some of you may have seen, but thought I'd provide a link for those that don't have it. Looks good for Lionel transformer service and repair, even has re-conditioned for sale. I have no dealings with them yet, but will order a copy of the manual from them.

http://www.lioneltransformer.com/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have a bit of patience, Olsen's site will come back up, they do go down periodically, usually on the weekends.

You might also consider picking up the Greenberg's Repair and Operating Manual for Lionel Trains 1945-1969, very handy book.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

it worked for me 5:07 est


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's working now. The issue with Olsen's is that on the weekend their database server apparently crashes frequently.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I checked on it a while ago, and it worked fine. All I could find was a service manual, I want an instruction manual for operating it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not much to operating it, what are the questions?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N to O said:


> I checked on it a while ago, and it worked fine. All I could find was a service manual, I want an instruction manual for operating it.



not a manual but might help you a little.
http://www.toytrainrevue.com/mail-4-1.htm


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

big ed said:


> not a manual but might help you a little.
> http://www.toytrainrevue.com/mail-4-1.htm


Not sure yet what questions to ask, as it hasn't been delivered yet. I just want to make sure which terminals the positive and negative wires go to to operate train, no accessories at this time so no need to worry about that. Thanks.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

big ed said:


> not a manual but might help you a little.
> http://www.toytrainrevue.com/mail-4-1.htm


Thanks Big Ed, I think that answers one question I had about hooking up the wires. I don't have this thing in hand yet, and haven't seen one, but when It get's here that should get me going.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The TTOS group meets near Pasadena, Acadia every month for a meeting and swap.
Lots(pun) of information there!



Lots is the Lionel Operating Toy Society


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

I checked with All Aboard Train Shoppe and he sent me this:
"I have an original instruction sheet for a LW in condition 8 for $14 plus shipping. If interested, just let me know." I had actually asked for the service manual though, I believe that would give intructions and repair diagrams, you'll have to ask someone with a little more experience in this area.
Anyhoo, Here is his website address. http://www.trainshoppe.com/, but If I were you I'd, goto: Lionel Trains Library, http://www.postwarlionel.com/ and use there links to multiple dealers sites and ask for a quote and availability of the service manual.
Best wishes and good luck.

thx aw


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

acwilli said:


> Anyhoo, Here is his website address. http://www.trainshoppe.com/, but If I were you I'd, goto: Lionel Trains Library, http://www.postwarlionel.com/ and use there links to multiple dealers sites and ask for a quote and availability of the service manual.
> Best wishes and good luck.
> 
> thx aw


Explain again why you'd pay for the service manual when I posted a link to a free copy of it available on the web?


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

I feel like a fool. I missed the link you posted.

Anyhoo, good job

aw


----------

